# How strict should I be on my diet???



## ArnoldsProtege (Jan 30, 2008)

Well, I am not on a diet persay. I have adopted healthier eating habits, and eat MUCH better as a whole as I used to. I have lost weight before, and gained a little bit back... 

  My question is, how much leeway should I allow? I was really strict before, wich led to VERY high cravings. I am at a great level right now, where I am eating foods I like in moderation and I am not hungry. I have not counted calories, and refuse to do so, and I feel that I am always either maintaing or at a deficit. However, I do occasionally indulge in that extra slice(or two) of pizza, or those extra couple of chicken wings, or light snacking when I shouldnt be. Now, I am not GOURGING on food, but I could be more strict. How do you guys do it? If you want a little extra, do you take it? or do you say no... My body burns (according the personal trainer at the gym who hooked me up to a machine) roughly 2500 calories a day, and im around 16% bf. I have maybe lost a pound or two in the last month of gyming, although I credit that partly to the fact I have been hitting the gym hard.

How do you guys deal with cravings, or having that little bit extra, or drinking a little bit more (not all the time). Do you think it is bad, good. Thanks guys 

btw, I am looking to lose around 15-20 lbs by may.


----------



## 1quick1 (Jan 31, 2008)

I think you should allow enough slack that will allow you to make a life style change rather then going on a diet.  

I see it all the time where people will nitpick the hell out of their diet and eat 100% clean for 2 weeks and then next thing you know they are having a binge from hell day which makes them feel like they failed and then they quit.  

Most people say 1 cheat meal a week but IMO you can fit a little more slack in there.  Just try to avoid the extreme cheats like McDonalds, tubs of ice cream, etc etc.  

Point being try to find a balance you can see yourself doing your whole life.  You WILL get further with your goals eating a consistent 85% clean over a couple years then you would eating 100% clean a couple weeks on couple weeks off.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 31, 2008)

not to be an asshole but what the hell kind of question is how strict should you be???
If you want to short change yourself and all of your efforts, fuck it slack off.

Counting calories is a bunch of bullshit left for fat fucking oafs. Portion sizes are what really matter. Keep yourself clean dring the week, and there are tricks to killing cravings. Peanut butter kills all carb cravings, as do cheeses and nuts. Ad to that your water intake should be higher than usual, because when you think you are craving food, you might actually be dehydrated. 
As far as binge eating is concerned, eat a "planned" cheat meal and donnt worrry about the caloric content, how much fat or whatever might bother you. I eat an entirely loaded pizza once a week and a piece of chocolate cake right up to the last month of my contest prep. Just drink a ton of water when you do something like that.

Anyway, i hope didnt come off as an asshole, if I did I'm sorry.


----------



## FitnessRubber (Jan 31, 2008)

1quick1 said:


> I think you should allow enough slack that will allow you to make a life style change rather then going on a diet.
> 
> *snip*
> 
> Point being try to find a balance you can see yourself doing your whole life.  You WILL get further with your goals eating a consistent 85% clean over a couple years then you would eating 100% clean a couple weeks on couple weeks off.



Exactly, consistency is good, so is knowing what will set you over the edge into craving mode. Once an 85% clean diet is lifestyle, it's easier to clean it up even more...


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for the reponses guys..and no juggernaught, i dont mind lol. it does sound silly, doesnt it? 

I just meant like, as a WHOLE, i mean like, lifestyle change, how should I treat cravings and such. I never have days like I used to where I gourge an entire pizza or 30 chicken wings.. I used to call it going on a rampage. 

I do however, snack. Like, ill have a half a slice of bread with some peanut butter on it randomly, or ill have a handful of shrimp if i happen to walk by and see it in the kitchen... were greek, so food has always been a big part of my life. I think alot of my eating patterns have been formed by my childgood... my grandpa was SO strict on what I ate... he was like a nazi, so whenever he WASNT around, i would eat like hell. I sort of feel... obligated to eat if its there. Im finding it hard to make the physcological change from an overweight person to a fit person.. I am by no means obese, but i still have some fat. And I notice fit people dont really snack unnecesarilly, or get excited about certain foods. I dunno... Ill just keep working at it, working out, and performing cardio while keeping big cheats off. Has anyone else pondered the same questions, or had the same problems? Or can you offer any advice or experience? thanks guys


----------



## Shadowcam (Feb 1, 2008)

Try eating lots of small balances clean meals throughout the day, this will keep u full and speed ur metabolism up. I eat 8 meals a day(every 2 1/2 hours) this works well 4 me.


----------



## Biggly (Feb 2, 2008)

Awesome thread, one guy wondering why he can't lose weight while refusing to measure his calorie intake, another telling him measuring one's calorie intake is useless.

It's like watching 2 dumbfuck pilots agreeing that altimeters are useless cos as long as you're flying you'll never hit the ground. Ever. 

Awesome.


*opens popcorn*

Carry on?


B.


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Feb 2, 2008)

thanks for the douchebag (albeit, witty) answer.

I only posed this question because I lost weight before by being strict, counting everything and restraining myself from certain foods. After that, however, I gained weight back once i resumed my normal routine. I was wondering if eating healthilly and snacking on occasion, while going to the gym 4-5 times a week would yeild worthy results over the long run, and how other people deal with this problem.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Feb 2, 2008)

ArnoldsProtege said:


> thanks for the douchebag (albeit, witty) answer.
> 
> I only posed this question because I lost weight before by being strict, counting everything and restraining myself from certain foods. After that, however, I gained weight back once i resumed my normal routine. I was wondering if eating healthilly and snacking on occasion, while going to the gym 4-5 times a week would yeild worthy results over the long run, and how other people deal with this problem.



I have a big problem snacking myself...... I always intend to eat right by cooking all my meals ect but theres always that box of cheese crackers or vanilla wafers I munch on.  But I really dont care, you gotta live 
 Just stay healthy, stay in the gym, try to eat what's right....most of the time


----------



## Metallibanger (Feb 2, 2008)

Biggly said:


> Awesome thread, one guy wondering why he can't lose weight while refusing to measure his calorie intake, another telling him measuring one's calorie intake is useless.
> 
> It's like watching 2 dumbfuck pilots agreeing that altimeters are useless cos as long as you're flying you'll never hit the ground. Ever.
> 
> ...


----------



## FitnessRubber (Feb 3, 2008)

ArnoldsProtege said:


> thanks for the douchebag (albeit, witty) answer.
> 
> I only posed this question because I lost weight before by being strict, counting everything and restraining myself from certain foods. After that, however, I gained weight back once i resumed my normal routine. I was wondering if eating healthilly and snacking on occasion, while going to the gym 4-5 times a week would yeild worthy results over the long run, and how other people deal with this problem.



I wouldn't chime in with this often, but... it's kinda like the same thing as all those damn weight watchers commercials... diets don't work... it's why after being totally clean and then going back to a normal routing the weight comes back


----------



## Biggly (Feb 3, 2008)

Obviously, as the "normal routine" is designed for fat storage in lean times. Unless you're in danger of starving to death, why would you go back to "normal" eating habits?

"Portion sizes" is kinnda funny. Why would you want smaller portion sizes? Cos they have less *calories!*.

The normal eating methods, small or skipped breakfast, lunch midway through the day then a large meal in the evening followed by a sweet dessert is custom-built to ensure you put on some fat. If you try to do THAT and just count calories then sure, you'll fail, because you're sabotaging yourself.

But to eat lots of smaller frequent meals, including specialist pre and post workout meals, without regard to calories is a recipe for utter disaster.


B.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 4, 2008)

Biggly said:


> Awesome thread, one guy wondering why he can't lose weight while refusing to measure his calorie intake, another telling him measuring one's calorie intake is useless.
> 
> It's like watching 2 dumbfuck pilots agreeing that altimeters are useless cos as long as you're flying you'll never hit the ground. Ever.
> 
> ...


 
ahem...Biggly, shut the fuck up.

Thank you.


----------



## Biggly (Feb 4, 2008)

Fuck you, it's a FORUM, user-input is the idea of it.



B.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 4, 2008)

No.....FUCK YOU.


Thank you.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 4, 2008)

bitch.


----------



## Biggly (Feb 4, 2008)

Go start a thread - "Do I actually have to lift weights or can I just flap my limbs around?"



B.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 4, 2008)

Biggly said:


> Go start a thread - "Do I actually have to lift weights or can I just flap my limbs around?"
> 
> B.



whats a weight?


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 4, 2008)

besides.... I use the Bullworker Home Gym


----------



## Biggly (Feb 4, 2008)

Stoppit bitch, you're making me giggle.



B.


----------



## Biggly (Feb 4, 2008)

"including
25 exercises
in the
sitting position!"






B.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 4, 2008)

thats the idea...after my bullworker workout, I use the Tony Little's Gazelle Edge® Glider Fitness Quest Inc and talk very loud like tony little.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 4, 2008)

btw Arnie, I am sorry for hijacking the thread. I have ADD.


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Feb 6, 2008)

I was just checking and saw it had 22 responses and was stoked to see the input from various, experienced members. However, I appear to have stumbled onto a screen play for Dumb and Dumber 3....


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 7, 2008)

Where?!


----------



## Biggly (Feb 7, 2008)

We're jus' messing with your head, don't worry about it. Have you tried yoga?

I hear yogi-flying is fun.


B.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 7, 2008)

Biggly said:


> "including
> 25 exercises
> in the
> sitting position!"
> ...



just so you know, you dont need to leave a signature after every post.

we know it was you.

it says your name off to the left.


----------

